# Chicago through my eyes.....



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 29, 2008)

what do you think?


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 29, 2008)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.




3.





4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




19




20.




21




22




23




24




25




26




27




28




29




30




31


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 29, 2008)

32
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



33




34




35




36




37




38




39




40




41


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 29, 2008)

The 4th one dropped my jaw. In 7, I really enjoy the the regular houses set against downtown- number 13 too. It's nice to see that side of Chicago in terms of the series.  Nice fountain shot, too; good placement. 

If you could number them, that'd be nice.


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome stuff.  My dad used to work in Chicago.  I loved visiting.  

Is that the Buckingham Fountain I see in a few (I've only visited once) and... the Field Museum?

I haven't been in ages (dad's been relocated) and would love to visit again.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, tons of great shots. One thing that bothers me is that they seem to be oversaturated.


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 30, 2008)

Stunning shots....They are all awesome....I definitly needs to visit Chicago.....great city.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 30, 2008)

EricBrian said:


> Man, tons of great shots. One thing that bothers me is that they seem to be oversaturated.



this might be the case.  I've been playing around with new color actions in PS3.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 30, 2008)

robitussin217 said:


> The 4th one dropped my jaw. In 7, I really enjoy the the regular houses set against downtown- number 13 too. It's nice to see that side of Chicago in terms of the series.  Nice fountain shot, too; good placement.
> 
> If you could number them, that'd be nice.



numbers added


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 30, 2008)

rjackjames said:


> Stunning shots....They are all awesome....I definitly needs to visit Chicago.....great city.



are you really in kabul?  I really want to visit there.  stay safe.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 30, 2008)

KOrmechea said:


> Awesome stuff.  My dad used to work in Chicago.  I loved visiting.
> 
> Is that the Buckingham Fountain I see in a few (I've only visited once) and... the Field Museum?
> 
> I haven't been in ages (dad's been relocated) and would love to visit again.




Yup, this is the fountain.


----------



## joyride (Apr 30, 2008)

Excellent images.  I love going to Chicago.  However, every time Im there I rarely get to shoot.  You make me want to go back now.  Oh well, I can wait 3 weeks till Im there


----------



## bikefreax (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice shots. What is that big building in #29?


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 1, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> Nice shots. What is that big building in #29?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merchandise_Mart


----------



## SanctuS (May 1, 2008)

Wow, Amazing shots. I've been to Chicago once, but I was only passing through.  I was only there long enough to visit a few sites and eat some pizza...oh ya...


----------



## manaheim (May 1, 2008)

Wow.  I am floored.  Those are really all amazing shots.


----------



## myopia (May 2, 2008)

aewfewfaefaefweafgfbfgbcveraQWRHTRHJRTGHERTGDFdeherht564566236


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 2, 2008)

myopia said:


> aewfewfaefaefweafgfbfgbcveraQWRHTRHJRTGHERTGDFdeherht564566236



is that good?


----------



## deudeu (May 2, 2008)

I love the architecture in that city!

I have to agree with what EricBrian says though, too saturated for my taste! Too bad, everything else about those shots is awesome!


----------



## rubbertree (May 2, 2008)

beautiful!!
I've only been in the Chicago airport so have never experienced the city, thanks for sharing.


----------



## McQueen278 (May 2, 2008)

I really like 13, 26 and 34!  Good work!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 2, 2008)

deudeu said:


> I love the architecture in that city!
> 
> I have to agree with what EricBrian says though, too saturated for my taste! Too bad, everything else about those shots is awesome!



thanks I appreciate that feedback,  I will make some adjustments.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 3, 2008)

The only time i've ever seen downtown chicaco from most of those angles in in flight simulator!


Wasn't there an airfield over on the 1st and far left of the 5th picture? I think it was called Megis Field.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 3, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> The only time i've ever seen downtown chicaco from most of those angles in in flight simulator!
> 
> 
> Wasn't there an airfield over on the 1st and far left of the 5th picture? I think it was called Megis Field.



thats correct.  its now in the process of being converted into public land.


----------



## Corry (May 3, 2008)

I loooooove Chicago, and I'm craving the city, so this thread was a nice treat!  I will be up there with some friends on the 11th for a Cubs game, but I doubt I will get to see the city the way I want to, so, now that summer is here and school will be a little less stressful, I CAN'T WAIT to spend some serious time in the city!!!


----------



## MrGreen (May 6, 2008)

OK, I'll post it because no one else has so far.....

The first thing I notice in your first pic are the seams.  I'd spend some more time fixing those, trying to blend them better.

That's the only thing I don't like though.

I like 5, 34, and 41.


----------



## ZacMan1987 (May 6, 2008)

*Removes jaw from floor.*

I hope I can take pictures like yours someday...


----------

